# LT215/85R16 snows for an 08 KK??



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey guys - I'm getting ready to put snows on the liberty and am thinking of trying to put a LT215/85R16 under there... Overall diameter is 30.38, vs 29.28 for the stock P225/75R16. 

Anyone know if it'll fit? Thanks!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

How much plowing you going to do? if only your drive you will be fine. If you go with a bigger tire you will HAVE to plow in low range. A real PITA for backing up. I run 33" tires in the summer and 30" for plowing (I have 4.56 gears) I only use low range in deep or heavy snow. If the stock tire is the 29" then you will be fine with the bigger tire (clearance wise) stock tires have enough room for chains, So 1" will be fine.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

theplowmeister;602113 said:


> How much plowing you going to do? if only your drive you will be fine. If you go with a bigger tire you will HAVE to plow in low range. A real PITA for backing up. I run 33" tires in the summer and 30" for plowing (I have 4.56 gears) I only use low range in deep or heavy snow. If the stock tire is the 29" then you will be fine with the bigger tire (clearance wise) stock tires have enough room for chains, So 1" will be fine.


Thanks Plowmeister... Plowing with this is just cleanup and tight spots... The real plow vehicle is my Ram 2500 HD. wesport

Hadn't thought of the chainspacing... Good call.


----------

